
Software Engineering – The Tesla Way - jfischoff
https://www.reddit.com/r/EnoughMuskSpam/comments/99sbwa/former_tesla_programmers_anecdotes_about_problems/
======
nsstring96
"we once patched openssl to ignore client cert expiry because somebody forgot
to create a process to update keys in the field and all the customer cars
started falling offline because their certs had expired."

------
h4b4n3r0
I hope someone from NTSB reads this. This is an incredibly damaging bit of
info, if true.

